# Stuff and Things > COVID & VACCINES >  The COVID Vaccine Failure

## Sunsettommy

I am posting this because the Vaccine liars keeps moving the goalpost over their failures in their effort to hide their failures. 


They lie that it is a vaccine when it isn't because there is no virus attenuated or not in the so called "vaccine" shot, all it does is generate Protein Spikes which is a treatment protocol that wears off in a few months which is why they talk about booster shots of the same shit already given. 


The Human body never develop a true immunity against the virus through the pseudovaccine because it isn't set up that way!


American Thinker


December 1, 2021
*The COVID Vaccine Failure*

*By Jamaica Plain



Excerpt:


*
The CDC narrative on COVID is simply put: (1) the mask is your best defense, (2) COVID is a pandemic of the unvaccinated, and (3) vaccines are our only exit strategy. However, whenever their narrative falls apart, the emphasis shifts, cover-up lies become bolder, and dissenting science is censored. 


According to CDC Director Rachel Walensky in a Twitter public service announcement, masks can help prevent the spread of COVID or flu or common cold by reducing your chance of infection by 80%. Yet eleven Randomized Controlled Trials (RCT), including a Danish RCT studying COVID, failed to show that masks prevent transmission of respiratory viruses. In two lawsuits the Ontario Nurses Association (ONA) won litigation against hospitals vaccinate or mask policy when RCT showed scant evidence that wearing masks reduced influenza transmission. Empirical evidence, including CDCs own study, Oster's U.S. schools data, and comparing states with and without mask mandates failed to show a benefit to masking on COVID case rates. 




LINK

----------

Lone Gunman (12-01-2021),WhoKnows (12-01-2021)

----------


## Sunsettommy

Has anyone seen evidence that the *Covaxin* and *Sinovac* are approved for use in America?

They are the ONLY two that are true immunization shots available.

----------

Lone Gunman (12-01-2021),Mr. Claws (12-01-2021),Quark (12-01-2021)

----------


## WhoKnows

The purpose of the vaccine is to prepare the body with antibodies for the time when the virus enters the body. So the body can fight the virus and prevent illness. I understand that that can't happen 100% of the time, but if it isn't happening almost at all, well, then there is no "vaccine".

----------

Quark (12-01-2021)

----------


## Sunsettommy

> The purpose of the vaccine is to prepare the body with antibodies for the time when the virus enters the body. So the body can fight the virus and prevent illness. I understand that that can't happen 100% of the time, but if it isn't happening almost at all, well, then there is no "vaccine".


Vaccine is to PREVENT people getting from sick of the virus in the first place, like Polio, Smallpox, Tetanus, GM and many more did.

----------

Lone Gunman (12-01-2021),WhoKnows (12-01-2021)

----------


## Mr. Claws

> Vaccine is to PREVENT people getting from sick of the virus in the first place, like Polio, Smallpox, Tetanus, GM and many more did.


YOU know that, I know that, NO DOUBT our "betters" know that too, sooo... when they pose for their little photo-ops getting the jab to cajole the masses to comply is it the "juice" OR just normal saline... I trust the government as "adders fanged", and at NO time in my 67 years have they given me cause to feel otherwise. When everything that comes out their mouths turns out to be a self-serving lie in the end, WHAT'S to be believed???

----------

Lone Gunman (12-01-2021),Quark (12-01-2021)

----------


## Canadianeye

The definition of vaccination might have to be changed.

----------


## ruthless terrier

vaccines used to give immunity .. a long time ago .. before Fauci

----------


## Traddles

> I am posting this because the Vaccine liars keeps moving the goalpost over their failures in their effort to hide their failures. 
> 
> *They lie that it is a vaccine when it isn't because there is no virus attenuated or not in the so called "vaccine" shot*, all it does is generate Protein Spikes which is a treatment protocol that wears off in a few months which is why they talk about booster shots of the same shit already given. 
> ...


OK @Sunsettommy:

* What virus "attenuated or not" is in the tetanus *vaccine*?

* What viruses "attenuated or not" are in the TDaP/DTaP *vaccines*?

* What virus "attenuated or not" is in the pneumococcal *vaccine*?

The Sinopharm, Sinovac, and Covaxin vaccines are not authorized for use in the US, let alone approved. AFAIK, they have not been tested in the US.

----------


## Quark

The purpose of ANY vaccine is to give one a fighting chance at survival if one gets the disease. NO vaccine can protect one from a disease or provide immunity. Giving a vaccine to a healthy person for any reason is ridiculous especially if a healthy person is not likely to get sick or die from the disease if they do get sick from the disease.

I've learned a lot from this COVID hysteria about vaccines and have become a anti-vaxxer of the highest order.

----------

Lone Gunman (12-01-2021)

----------


## Quark

The article is right on. Now's the time for strong men and women to take a stand and say fook off.

----------

Lone Gunman (12-01-2021),WhoKnows (12-01-2021)

----------


## Sunsettommy

> OK @Sunsettommy:
> 
> * What virus "attenuated or not" is in the tetanus *vaccine*?
> 
> * What viruses "attenuated or not" are in the TDaP/DTaP *vaccines*?
> 
> * What virus "attenuated or not" is in the pneumococcal *vaccine*?
> 
> The Sinopharm, Sinovac, and Covaxin vaccines are not authorized for use in the US, let alone approved. AFAIK, they have not been tested in the US.


Your post is misleading because Tetanus is a BACTERIUM infection.

pneumococcal is a BACTERIUM infection.

Diphtheria a BACTERIUM, so is Pertussis.

Measles is a VIRAL infection, and the Vaccine is composed of a weakened Virial strain.

Sonovac and Covaxin use the Inactivated virus formula.

They are approved by the WHO, LINK LINK

Sinovac authorized for emergency use in 69 countries, Covaxin in 20 countries.

America doesn't want a true vaccine to compete with their client's pretender vaccines.


*Late edit:*


Came back to say ok so I erred in saying they are viruses caused infections when they are actually Bacterium infections.


But my main point stands.

----------

Quark (12-01-2021),WhoKnows (12-01-2021)

----------


## squidward

> The purpose of the vaccine is to prepare the body with antibodies for the time when the virus enters the body. So the body can fight the virus and prevent illness. I understand that that can't happen 100% of the time, but if it isn't happening almost at all, well, then there is no "vaccine".


why do the B cells have no memory. That question needs answered. 
Also the down regulation of the interferon pathways and subsequent down regulation of T cells is a major concern. The primary mucosal immunity is inhibited. Bad news.
Lastly is it is well known that past mRNA therapy attempts resulted in the "robust" production of antibodies, only a large fraction were binding, not neutralizing antibodies. Viral/antibody conglomerates were then taken up into cells resulting in antibody dependent enhancement. Now the vax makers just say "robust" antibody production, but don't address the issue of non-neutralizing antibodies and ADE.

----------

Quark (12-01-2021),WhoKnows (12-01-2021)

----------


## squidward

> Vaccine is to PREVENT people getting from sick of the virus in the first place,


like quinine ?

----------


## Quark

The Vaccine of Death keeps on giving.

----------


## Sunsettommy

> like quinine ?


No, and it is being phased out because of better medicine availability with fewer adverse side effects. 

There is NO vaccine for it and no cure for this, from Wikipedia:




> Malaria is caused by single-celled microorganisms of the _Plasmodium group.[_

----------


## Wildrose

> I am posting this because the Vaccine liars keeps moving the goalpost over their failures in their effort to hide their failures. 
> 
> 
> They lie that it is a vaccine when it isn't because there is no virus attenuated or not in the so called "vaccine" shot, all it does is generate Protein Spikes which is a treatment protocol that wears off in a few months which is why they talk about booster shots of the same shit already given. 
> 
> 
> The Human body never develop a true immunity against the virus through the pseudovaccine because it isn't set up that way!
> 
> 
> ...


If it doesn't work how is it that people develop immunity in the form of measurable antibodies against Covid after vaccination?

Could we have done better?  Probably, but this was the first attempt at a human coronavirus vaccine.

A 90% reduction in illness, severity of illness, duration of illness and death among the vaccinated is pretty damned good.

Many years our Flu vaccines are no better than 40%-60% effective so this is a pretty big leap forward.

----------


## Wildrose

> No, and it is being phased out because of better medicine availability with fewer adverse side effects. 
> 
> There is NO vaccine for it and no cure for this, from Wikipedia:


Correct.  We can alleviate the symptoms and even have drug combos that can help prevent you from spreading Malaria but so far there is no actual "cure" that I've read or heard about.

----------


## Wildrose

> like quinine ?


Quinine isn't used in humans anymore except maybe in the third world.  Too many side effects.

----------


## WhoKnows

> *If it doesn't work how is it that people develop immunity in the form of measurable antibodies against Covid after vaccination?*
> 
> Could we have done better?  Probably, but this was the first attempt at a human coronavirus vaccine.
> 
> A 90% reduction in illness, severity of illness, duration of illness and death among the vaccinated is pretty damned good.
> 
> Many years our Flu vaccines are no better than 40%-60% effective so this is a pretty big leap forward.


Bold mine. Unless antibody titer testing is done before someone receives the vaccine, it is impossible to know whether they were already exposed to COVID and developed antibodies naturally, on their own, or if the vaccine was the reason.

----------


## WhoKnows

> Quinine isn't used in humans anymore except maybe in the third world.  Too many side effects.


Quinine is still readily available at your grocery store. In Tonic Water. Which some homeopathic doctors use to treat cramping.

----------


## Wildrose

> Bold mine. Unless antibody titer testing is done before someone receives the vaccine, it is impossible to know whether they were already exposed to COVID and developed antibodies naturally, on their own, or if the vaccine was the reason.


If they already had natural immunity why would they have been included in the test groups?

----------


## Wildrose

> Quinine is still readily available at your grocery store. In Tonic Water. Which some homeopathic doctors use to treat cramping.


Yes, at concentrations low enough to avoid toxicity, not by prescription or recommended for treatment of Malaria at least in the Industrialized World where we have better, and safer alternatives.

I know you have a lot of difficulty but try keeping up with the context of the conversation.

----------


## WhoKnows

> If they already had natural immunity why would they have been included in the test groups?


Because they didn't do an antibody titer before giving the vaccine, so they had no way of knowing? 

Maybe they did the test first. I don't know know. Was it mentioned?

----------

Sunsettommy (12-01-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> Because they didn't do an antibody titer before giving the vaccine, so they had no way of knowing? 
> 
> Maybe they did the test first. I don't know know. Was it mentioned?


That presupposes the people running the trials had no clue how to actually run a trial.

Pardon me if I laugh.

----------


## Sunsettommy

> That presupposes the people running the trials had no clue how to actually run a trial.
> 
> Pardon me if I laugh.



Then you can't answer his reasonable question, which should have been obvious.





> Because they didn't do an antibody titer before giving the vaccine, so they had no way of knowing?



There have been paper retractions because they didn't know how to do proper trials and the use of placebo.

Scientists are fallible like everyone else.

----------

WhoKnows (12-02-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> Then you can't answer his reasonable question, which should have been obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There have been paper retractions because they didn't know how to do proper trials and the use of placebo.
> 
> Scientists are fallible like everyone else.


You just cited a very tiny handful of such examples none of which address the trials done on these vaccines before they were released to for use by the pubic.

Has this been shown to be the case in any of the trials done in proving up THESE vaccines?

----------


## squidward

> No, and it is being phased out because of better medicine availability with fewer adverse side effects. 
> 
> There is NO vaccine for it and no cure for this, from Wikipedia:


 but it's used to prevent people from getting sick. Why is it not a "vaccine"?

----------


## squidward

> Quinine isn't used in humans anymore except maybe in the third world.  Too many side effects.


Astute observers would notice the issue was in calling something a vaccine just because it is/was used to prevent disease (which the mRNA vax doesn't do anyway)

----------


## Wildrose

> but it's used to prevent people from getting sick. Why is it not a "vaccine"?


No, it was used to treat the symptoms of Malaria, it was not a preventive.

----------


## Wildrose

> Astute observers would notice the issue was in calling something a vaccine just because it is/was used to prevent disease (which the mRNA vax doesn't do anyway)


Astute observers could read what I was responding to.




> like quinine ?


Yes, by definition the mRNA vaccines are "vaccines".




> vaccine
> 
> văk-sēn′, văk′sēn″
> *noun*A preparation of a weakened or killed pathogen, such as a bacterium or virus, or of a portion of the pathogen's structure that upon administration to an individual stimulates antibody production or cellular immunity against the pathogen but is incapable of causing severe infection.


They cause an immune response that then produces antibodies to the disease.

----------


## WhoKnows

> That presupposes the people running the trials had no clue how to actually run a trial.
> 
> Pardon me if I laugh.


Laugh it up all you like. 

You are assuming that they do know how to do trials. Based on the fucked up data they keep presenting, it's obvious they don't.

And you didn't answer my question. Was it mentioned or not?

----------


## WhoKnows

> Yes, at concentrations low enough to avoid toxicity, not by prescription or recommended for treatment of Malaria at least in the Industrialized World where we have better, and safer alternatives.
> 
> I know you have a lot of difficulty but try keeping up with the context of the conversation.


You said it was not used humans except in third world countries. It is. Doesn't matter what concentration. 

This is what you do. You make a false statement and then when pointed out, you move the goal post. 

Everyone here understands this, but you.

----------

phoenyx (12-02-2021)

----------


## squidward

> Astute observers could read what I was responding to.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, by definition the mRNA vaccines are "vaccines".
> 
> 
> 
> They cause an immune response that then produces antibodies to the disease.


They stimulate spike protein formation.
No antibodies are formed to any contents of the vaccine.

----------

Sunsettommy (12-02-2021),WhoKnows (12-02-2021)

----------


## Traddles

> Your post is misleading because Tetanus is a BACTERIUM infection.
> 
> pneumococcal is a BACTERIUM infection.
> 
> Diphtheria a BACTERIUM, so is Pertussis.
> 
> Measles is a VIRAL infection, and the Vaccine is composed of a weakened Virial strain.
> 
> Sonovac and Covaxin use the Inactivated virus formula.
> ...


No  @Sunsettommy, my post was not misleading. My post cited several long used vaccines (years or decades pre-Covid) that target bacteria or toxins. Since they do not contain any form of virus and yet are vaccines, this statement in your OP is false: _"They lie that it is a vaccine when it isn't because there is no virus attenuated or not in the so called "vaccine" shot ..."._ That statement is an ill thought out (or intentionally deceptive) word game that I've been seeing in other discussion sites for several months _(IOW, I'm not saying that you are the person(s) who composed the claim)_.

A vaccine is a substance that causes the recipient's body to produce antibodies against a target. The target may be a virus, a bacterium, or a toxin; the substance, currently, may be a weakened or dead virus, a protein that is or is part of the target, a viral vector that causes cells to produce proteins that are part of the target, or mRNA that causes cells to produce proteins that are part of the target. Weakened or dead virus technology is merely the earliest vaccine technology, not the only vaccine technology.

----------


## Wildrose

> Laugh it up all you like. 
> 
> You are assuming that they do know how to do trials. Based on the fucked up data they keep presenting, it's obvious they don't.
> 
> And you didn't answer my question. Was it mentioned or not?


You run with that, obviously facts are irrelevant.  You want to rant and rave and don't care about facts, you simply want to vent.

----------


## Wildrose

> No  @Sunsettommy, my post was not misleading. My post cited several long used vaccines (years or decades pre-Covid) that target bacteria or toxins. Since they do not contain any form of virus and yet are vaccines, this statement in your OP is false: _"They lie that it is a vaccine when it isn't because there is no virus attenuated or not in the so called "vaccine" shot ..."._ That statement is an ill thought out (or intentionally deceptive) word game that I've been seeing in other discussion sites for several months _(IOW, I'm not saying that you are the person(s) who composed the claim)_.
> 
> A vaccine is a substance that causes the recipient's body to produce antibodies against a target. The target may be a virus, a bacterium, or a toxin; the substance, currently, may be a weakened or dead virus, a protein that is or is part of the target, a viral vector that causes cells to produce proteins that are part of the target, or mRNA that causes cells to produce proteins that are part of the target. Weakened or dead virus technology is merely the earliest vaccine technology, not the only vaccine technology.


You had my head rattling a bit when you mentioned "toxins".  I had to think of an example, Rattlesnake Vaccine which produces antivenin. 

You made me stretch, well done.

----------


## Wildrose

> You said it was not used humans except in third world countries. It is. Doesn't matter what concentration. 
> 
> This is what you do. You make a false statement and then when pointed out, you move the goal post. 
> 
> Everyone here understands this, but you.


Do I really need to explain "context" to you again?  The discussion is about treating Malaria.

----------


## Wildrose

> Quinine is still readily available at your grocery store. In Tonic Water. Which some homeopathic doctors use to treat cramping.


You don't really understand "Homeopathy" do you?   :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Wildrose

> They stimulate spike protein formation.
> No antibodies are formed to any contents of the vaccine.


Antibodies are formed against the spike proteins.  By definition it's a vaccine since it stimulates the production of antibodies.

----------


## WhoKnows

> You run with that, obviously facts are irrelevant.  You want to rant and rave and don't care about facts, you simply want to vent.


Says the person who doesn't present facts, LOL.

----------


## Wildrose

> Says the person who doesn't present facts, LOL.


Uh huh, run with that.

----------


## WhoKnows

> Uh huh, run with that.


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## squidward

> Antibodies are formed against the spike proteins.  By definition it's a vaccine since it stimulates the production of antibodies.


they are a genetic therapy that stimulates the production of spike proteins.

there is no antigen in the mRNA therapies that stimulate any production of any antibodies.

----------


## Wildrose

> they are a genetic therapy that stimulates the production of spike proteins.
> 
> there is no antigen in the mRNA therapies that stimulate any production of any antibodies.


Does the mRNA vaccine cause the production of antibodies?  Yes, it does so by having our own cells produce the foreign protein.

Whether you like it or not by definition it's a vaccine.

----------


## phoenyx

> they are a genetic therapy that stimulates the production of spike proteins.



I believe you are right there.




> there is no antigen in the mRNA therapies that stimulate any production of any antibodies.


Here I think you may be mistaken. The thing about the mRNA vaccines/therapies is that they don't -just- contain mRNA. I -think- the ingredient that produces the antigens in both Pfizer and Moderna is in their PEG lipids. Here's the ingredient list of both these vaccines:
https://www.mountsinai.org/files/MSH...erna-Chart.pdf



I know that it has been said that they put the Graphene Oxide in there.

----------


## squidward

> I believe you are right there.
> 
> 
> 
> Here I think you may be mistaken. The thing about the mRNA vaccines/therapies is that they don't -just- contain mRNA. I -think- the ingredient that produces the antigens in both Pfizer and Moderna is in their PEG lipids. Here's the ingredient list of both these vaccines:
> https://www.mountsinai.org/files/MSH...erna-Chart.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> I know that it has been said that they put the Graphene Oxide in there.


the antigen(s) are on the spike protein.antibodies form to the spike proteins produced via the foreign mRNA inside the cell. 
The lipids help the mRNA cross the cell membrane.

----------


## squidward

> Does the mRNA vaccine cause the production of antibodies?  Yes, it does so by having our own cells produce the foreign protein.
> 
> Whether you like it or not by definition it's a vaccine.


vaccines contain antigens to which antibodies form.

----------


## Wildrose

> vaccines contain antigens to which antibodies form.


Traditionally that was true and still is in many cases.  We have a new technology however that produces those antigens a different way.

The Immune response is still the same, antibodies are produced to fight the disease.

----------


## phoenyx

> the antigen(s) are on the spike protein.antibodies form to the spike proteins produced via the foreign mRNA inside the cell. 
> The lipids help the mRNA cross the cell membrane.


I suspect the lipids in these vaccines do more than just that, but I admit that I don't have enough information on this do say anything beyond that. I did a bit of searching online, but all I could find was this paper:

Antigen Presentation of mRNA-Based and Virus-Vectored SARS-CoV-2 Vaccines


It's beyond me at the moment.

----------


## squidward

> Traditionally that was true and still is in many cases.  We have a new technology however that produces those antigens a different way.


Vaccines don't prooduce antigens.
They contain antigens.

----------

phoenyx (12-04-2021)

----------


## phoenyx

> Vaccines don't prooduce antigens.
> They contain antigens.


I think that was true up until these mRNA 'vaccines'? I'm not sure, but aren't the spike proteins they allegedly have the body make antigens?

----------


## squidward

> I think that was true up until these mRNA 'vaccines'? I'm not sure, but aren't the spike proteins they allegedly have the body make antigens?


They contain no antigens.
They are genetic therapy insttucting cells to manufacture spike proteins

----------


## phoenyx

> They contain no antigens.
> They are genetic therapy insttucting cells to manufacture spike proteins


Right, but do those spike proteins cause the body to produce antigens?

----------


## Wildrose

> Right, but do those spike proteins cause the body to produce antigens?


No, they cause the body to produce antibodies to the spike proteins.

----------


## Wildrose

> Vaccines don't prooduce antigens.
> They contain antigens.


No, they contain genetic instructions.

You can make these ridiculous arguments until hell freezes over but as currently defined they are vaccines because their use results in the body producing antibodies to the virus.

----------


## squidward

> No, they contain genetic instructions.
> 
> You can make these ridiculous arguments until hell freezes over but as currently defined they are vaccines because their use results in the body producing antibodies to the virus.


is that like a boy who thinks he's a girl?

----------


## squidward

> No, they cause the body to produce antibodies to the spike proteins.


to artificial spike proteins, and confer no immunity to the virus.

----------


## Wildrose

> is that like a boy who thinks he's a girl?


No, it's like the definition of, "vaccine".  These vaccines cause the body to produce antibodies to Covid.




> *Immunity:* Protection from an infectious disease. If you are immune to a disease, you can be exposed to it without becoming infected.
> *Vaccine:* A preparation that is used to stimulate the body’s immune response against diseases. Vaccines are usually administered through needle injections, but some can be administered by mouth or sprayed into the nose.
> *Vaccination:* The act of introducing a vaccine into the body to produce protection from a specific disease.
> *Immunization:* A process by which a person becomes protected against a disease through vaccination. This term is often used interchangeably with vaccination or inoculation.


Immunization Basics | CDC

----------


## squidward

> No, it's like the definition of, "vaccine".


oh, the newly changed one, I get it. 
Maybe blue can be red now too.

----------


## Wildrose

> to artificial spike proteins, and confer no immunity to the virus.


Which is patently false.  If the antibodies work against the virus then by definition immunity is being conferred.

Immunity does not necessarily mean a complete elimination of disease, there are different levels of immunity.

----------


## Wildrose

> oh, the newly changed one, I get it. 
> Maybe blue can be red now too.


By that theory, since we no longer "vaccinate" or, "inoculate" by taking pus from a sore on a cow and rubbing it into a scratch on our kids arms there are no actual vaccines or inoculations anymore.

Fortunately the medical and scientific communities tend to be made up of adults who know better and realize times have changed a bit since the early days of vaccination.

Timeline | History of Vaccines

----------


## WhoKnows

> *By that theory, since we no longer "vaccinate" or, "inoculate" by taking pus from a sore on a cow and rubbing it into a scratch on our kids arms there are no actual vaccines or inoculations anymore.*
> 
> Fortunately the medical and scientific communities tend to be made up of adults who know better and realize times have changed a bit since the early days of vaccination.
> 
> Timeline | History of Vaccines


Bold mine. Another idiotic Logical Fallacy.

----------


## Wildrose

> Bold mine. Another idiotic Logical Fallacy.


Wrong as usual but at least you remain consistent.

The technology and methods have changed over the last few hundred years as has the definition of what is now considered to be a "vaccine".

----------


## WhoKnows

> Wrong as usual but at least you remain consistent.
> 
> The technology and methods have changed over the last few hundred years as has the definition of what is now considered to be a "vaccine".


LMAO...what in the actual fuck are you talking about? I was referring to the bolded comment you made. You sure are batting 0% lately. READ MORE. WRITE LESS.  :Thumbsup20:

----------


## Wildrose

> LMAO...what in the actual fuck are you talking about? I was referring to the bolded comment you made. You sure are batting 0% lately. READ MORE. WRITE LESS.


The history of vaccination/inoculation. If you were what you claim to be then you'd already know this you ignorant twit.

----------


## Common

FAIR WARNING Stop insulting each other and discuss topic

----------

